# Very Painful Ovulation + Water Discharge



## TweedleZee (Aug 11, 2014)

I am nearly 12 months postpartum. I EBF my son since day one. My postpartum bleeding lasted 40 days. On the 42nd day I got my mense. And they have been regular (28day cycles) ever since.

My concern: since having my son my ovulation pain is b.a.d!!!!! Im talking cant move bad.

Day one is crampy and sharp pains. Day two is worse but by the end of it the I cant move pains come. And usually the next morning Im minorly sore.

I recently read that that is abnormal! Common but abnormal. I cant go to the dr as I live abroad and going to one in my location would waste my time and money.

The article: http://www.bellybelly.com.au/conception/ovulation-pain/

Second Concern: since giving birth, my healthy gorgeous eggwhite discharge that accompanied ovulation is gone 

My discharge cycle is no longer predictable. Now when ovulation is near and or happening I experience literally water like odorless discharge! Enough to need an underwear change! And it later dries into a white crust.

What is possibly going on here?? And why do I no longer have any eggwhite cervical mucus.

Dh wants to try for another baby next month by the way and am taking prenatals (Rainbowlight)

(I recently Found Im low on iron and am taking Floradix. My irons 9 to be exact. Is that anemic? Also I need to take vitamin d supplements. Although I havent noticed it to help this ovulation pain)


----------



## TweedleZee (Aug 11, 2014)

Before baby my cycles were beautiful and easy to chart. My ovulation was uncomfortable but not painful.


----------



## TweedleZee (Aug 11, 2014)

I recently say an OBGYN and told her about the pain and she suggested (masking) it with birth control pills :angry:


----------

